# Why does'nt anybody use Turtle Wax on here?!



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I'm using TurtleWax Platinum and it seems I'm the only one! Why does'nt anyone else use Turtle Wax, it always seemed to be the popular choice?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cos its crap.


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

2nd...:lol: :lol:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

It may be crap too many people here but if it's all you have or can afford :thumb:


----------



## HoagieKat (May 29, 2006)

I use turtlewax platinum extreme gloss protection... It's pretty good actually, nice beading, very durable, goes well over AG SRP, I've also tried it over another wax (natty's blue) and it's nice over that as well.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

they are not crap, just aimed at a different segment of the market, the gloss protection is very good I find, OK they may not be as good as many of the products talked about on here, but with the right application, good results can be acheived.


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used Turtlewax Extreme, and its served me well, although next time I will probably upgrade to somthing a little more special


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I only use Turtle Wax Tyre Gel and it's very good, makes a very good shine. Down side to the good shine is that is only lasts a week.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

TW Gloss Guard still has a place on one of the shelves in the garage:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I have Turtlewax extra gloss wax or something, I used it on the inside of my old alloys and it gives half decent beading. Don't know how it is on the durability side though. I have also used Turtlewax bug and tear remover and found it to be quite good and decent beading, for what it is anyway!


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

IMO the Platinum waxes are awesome and I've heard only excellent durability reports on the GG.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

what about turtle wax carnauba wax (available on ebay and occasionaly in some motor factors)? Anyone tried that????


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Gary_R said:


> I have Turtlewax extra gloss wax or something, I used it on the inside of my old alloys and it gives half decent beading.


:lol: Talk about a product getting demoted! Don't tell me, you once
did the underside of your sump with it too


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Some Turtlewax products arent particularly special, but some are - Gloss Guard, as mentioned, plus their Platinum Range is very good indeed. Its a shame the name snobs don't consider it really.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

HoagieKat said:


> I use turtlewax platinum extreme gloss protection... It's pretty good actually, nice beading, very durable, goes well over AG SRP, I've also tried it over another wax (natty's blue) and it's nice over that as well.


^ I also use a similar product. Turtlewax gloss guard. I have to say i hardly use it at all these days but its a very good product and outlasts many products that some of you would consider to be 'good'!


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I too have gloss guard in the garage, for other peoples cars, its not a bad product, use it on top of budget wax/polish/sealant things.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I once had a job on a vintage car that had a polished brass radiator, after metal polishing, the owner used solvol, it would tarnish and go dull within a week, TW green wax which cost tuppence at Tesco kept that shine for months.

Not every task needs the very best product


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

how much does it cost?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> :lol: Talk about a product getting demoted! Don't tell me, you once
> did the underside of your sump with it too


Ano, I just don't like wasting things


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

Chris_330Ci said:


> TW Gloss Guard still has a place on one of the shelves in the garage:thumb:


Me too.

Its one of the longest lasting sealants I've ever used, a big thumbs up :thumb:

Imagine if it was in a perspex container with a 2ymol badge on it?

I wonder how many people would have some then? 

But yeah most of the other stuff is crap!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Another vote for Gloss Guard - over TW’s Extreme Polish (which I also rate), it lasted 18 months! Also like their Extreme Wash and Wax shampoo – leaves a real glossy just-waxed look. Their Zip shampoo is also rated at the budget end. The Extreme wheel wax leaves a flake popping finish, but takes too long to dry to a haze, if you’re in a hurry. Also heard good things about their tyre shine.

Over at Autopia, TW Platinum Ultra-Gloss is raved about, but you won’t find the same product in the UK Platinum range, at least not with the same name. However, I’m wondering if in the UK, TW Platinum Precision Car Wax, isn’t the very same product – can anyone confirm?

And how close is Platinum Protective Extra Gloss to Gloss Guard?


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> It may be crap too many people here but if it's all you have or can afford :thumb:


Its cheap crap then :lol:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone used Turtle-Wax Ice Spray Detailer?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

m0bov said:


> I'm using TurtleWax Platinum and it seems I'm the only one! Why does'nt anyone else use Turtle Wax, it always seemed to be the popular choice?


The Platinum is fine, I use it on my own car every now and then, leaves a nice finish, in fact there are many shampoo's in the thumbs down lists mentioned here and after trying them they have been impressive :thumb:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

The platinum range leather stuff is good considering how cheap it is.


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

The current Turtle Wax is probably very good but carries a stigma because the old stuff was rubbish, didn't last long and was very difficult to use.

Perhaps we could have a boffin test on the gloss guard?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gillywibble said:


> The current Turtle Wax is probably very good but carries a stigma because the old stuff was rubbish, didn't last long and was very difficult to use.
> 
> Perhaps we could have a boffin test on the gloss guard?


Many have used gloss guard, I like it and have not had cause to try anything else :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

For those that slate TW products, then you might be surprised to know that they make wax for some very big boutique companies!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Gloss Guard is great. Find it much easier to apply than AG EGP. Lasts for ages


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Car Key said:


> Another vote for Gloss Guard - over TW's Extreme Polish (which I also rate), it lasted 18 months! Also like their Extreme Wash and Wax shampoo - leaves a real glossy just-waxed look. Their Zip shampoo is also rated at the budget end. The Extreme wheel wax leaves a flake popping finish, but takes too long to dry to a haze, if you're in a hurry. Also heard good things about their tyre shine.
> 
> Over at Autopia, TW Platinum Ultra-Gloss is raved about, but you won't find the same product in the UK Platinum range, at least not with the same name. However, I'm wondering if in the UK, TW Platinum Precision Car Wax, isn't the very same product - can anyone confirm?
> 
> And how close is Platinum Protective Extra Gloss to Gloss Guard?


I wouldn't be surprised if ultra gloss is our extra gloss.

Having used both Gloss Guard and the Platinum Extra Gloss they are extremely similar. Both look great and last ages.

Instead of forking out on Jetseal, maybe someone should spend the £7 on Gloss Guard and tell us how it goes. Or somebody do a side by side. I'd expect it to be at least as good.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

So anyway, the reason i bumped this sorry old bloody thread!:



190Evoluzione said:


> Anyone used Turtle-Wax Ice Spray Detailer?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah, no sorry.


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> So anyway, the reason i bumped this sorry old bloody thread!:


Yes!

It's ok to be honest.

Seems to do the job nicely.

Not my first choice though.


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

I use tw colour magic on my woifes renault and it looks great, covers swirls no prob


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> Anyone used Turtle-Wax Ice Spray Detailer?


yep used it once or twice its not that good if I'm honest prob best sticking with megs last touch or equivalent CG

Ive used a few of there platinum range and found it to be very good though like there bug and tar and extra gloss for example


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Tw colour magic works great on wifes maroon laguna


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if ultra gloss is our extra gloss.
> 
> Having used both Gloss Guard and the Platinum Extra Gloss they are extremely similar. Both look great and last ages.
> 
> Instead of forking out on Jetseal, maybe someone should spend the £7 on Gloss Guard and tell us how it goes. Or somebody do a side by side. I'd expect it to be at least as good.


i think this will be a great idea a small test to put the record straight which is best or lasts longer for the price anyone up for the challenge come on u know u want to ......


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Used both gloss guard a while ago and jetseal. Whilst gloss guard seemed to have fairly good beading, the finish was nothing like as good as with megs nxt tech wax and now jetseal 109 i've found has a much wetter finish than the megs. I didn't find either nxt or gloss guard lasted that long either.

I'd say jetseal 109 is well worth the investment.


----------

